# looking for short shifter for spec v



## specv1331 (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone know where i can find a good short shifter for the spec v? what is best?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not looking very hard are you?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

specv1331 said:


> *Anyone know where i can find a good short shifter for the spec v? what is best? *











only Mossy Perfomance has one for the spec v. Go to their site (mossyperformance.com I think)


----------



## specv1331 (Sep 23, 2003)

i didnt look very hard just was asking


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

B&M should be releasing theirs in a month. Keep a lookout for posts.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Go B&M
It reduces throw and knob length.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BlueSpecV03 said:


> *B&M should be releasing theirs in a month. Keep a lookout for posts. *



they've been saying that for a year.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Actually, about 9 months Mike...lol


----------



## companyman (Oct 1, 2003)

*Nissan MotorSports Short Shifter*

Call Nissan MotorSports directly:

Nissan Motor Sports
P.O. Box 191
Gardena, CA 90248

(310) 538-2610

Laurel Kline sales (310) 771-5043

Nissan MotorSports Short Shift part# 34101-B15SS

Short Shifter for 2002+ Sentra including 2002 SE-R and SpecV

Official announcement will be forthcoming.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Nissan MotorSports Short Shifter*



companyman said:


> *
> Short Shifter for 2000+ Sentra including 2002 SE-R and SpecV
> *


that's impossible
the qg18 and sr20 have COMPLETELY different shifting mechanisms than the qr25. There is absolutely no way one product can be made that works on all of them.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

http://nissanperformancemag.com/october03/mossy_shifter/


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

Well I have a friend who installed the Mossy, looks like a bitch to take apart the whole friggin interior to put it in, but I can't wait till he comes down so I can get a feel for it!


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

who's got it?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

one of my friends in San Antonio has the Mossy and it's a very nice piece. The shifts are very similar to my B&M


----------



## companyman (Oct 1, 2003)

Sorry about the error

Call Nissan MotorSports directly:

Nissan Motor Sports 
P.O. Box 191
Gardena, CA 90248

(310) 538-2610

Laurel Kline sales (310) 771-5043

Nissan MotorSports Short Shift part# 34101-B15SS

Short Shifter for 2002+ Sentra including 2002 SE-R and SpecV

Mossy's Short Shifter came from Nissan Motor Sports


----------

